# Newbie EMT-B Graduating December 6, 2012.  Help!



## detroit EMT (Nov 27, 2012)

Hello 
I'm graduating my basic class from michigan dec 06 2012. I'm hearing horror stories from NREMT exam. I want to take my NREMT as soon as I graduate and I already expressed to my school and instructors to expedite the sending of my info so I can take the NREMT while everything is fresh in my mind. My overall grade in the class was a 88% and I passed all my motor skills. 

Question is how did you brace your self for the NREMT as a basic? was it hard? any stragety behind it? how long till you knew when you passed? what was the timeline to becoming state licensed and nationally licensed and all the paper pushing was complete? and any pointers? 

thank you very much.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 27, 2012)

I didn't prepare myself for the NREMT. I took it a week after my skills test in class (I was still an EMT student when I got my NREMT cards). I didn't study for it. 

I went in feeling confident. I came out thinking I failed it. Found out the next day that I passed. 

The NREMT is your national "certificate". I got my state certs about a week after I got all my stuff mailed home from the NREMT. 

Try doing some searches on this site. There is a ton of information on the NREMT such as: what to study, how to study, how the test works, what happens if you pass/not pass, links to study guides, and links to practice tests.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 27, 2012)

Asking if a test is hard is kind of loaded question. If you don't have mastery of the material, yes the test is hard. Only you can really determine your comfort level with the material. That said, if you didn't struggle in class, I don't think the NR test should be much of a concern. Yes, the adaptive format of the test can freak some people out, but at the end of the day it's still just multiple choice. You have the right idea taking it ASAP. You can get your results the same day you take it I believe.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Nov 28, 2012)

If you did well in class you will do well on the test. 

just dont overthink the question.


----------



## cusadiz (Nov 29, 2012)

Spend the two weeks prior to the test reading your course text from front to back. Take every online component the coursebook is linked to. Read your protocols, front to back. 

At the test: Read each of the answers first, imagine what situation would lead to each of them and then read the question. Also/or, read the last sentence of the question first and then the rest of it. 

What you're trying to do is avoid the kneejerk response we're all prone to giving when under stress.


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Nov 30, 2012)

cusadiz said:


> What you're trying to do is avoid the kneejerk response we're all prone to giving when under stress.



I disagree.  Granted, I'm one of those annoying test takers that finishes way ahead of everyone, but I advocate the "your first instinct is always right" approach.  I scan a question, locate keywords, and then jump to the answers and start eliminating the wrong answers to narrow down my pool.  Then if I'm caught with two potentials I re-read the question and go with my gut.  

I finished at the top of my EMT class and was second in my medic class (by HALF a percentage point) and walked out of the NREMT-P exam in less than 25 minutes and was cut off at near the minimum number of questions.  I go fast!  Scan, find the keywords, look at the answers and GO!  

And good luck!


----------



## Achilles (Nov 30, 2012)

Where's Michigan? 
I had to wait a month to take my Exam.


----------



## ArrowGrad02 (Dec 2, 2012)

When I took my NR test, I was given a blank piece of paper and a pencil.  I was insructed that once the test started, that I was allowed to write whatever on this paper that I wanted.  So, I wrote all the acronyms and shortcuts that I could memorize. SAMPLE, OPQRST, DCAP-BTLS, ABC's, PPE, scene safety first and so on.  It helped me a lot!  And I hope it helps you as well!  Good luck!


----------



## medic417 (Dec 2, 2012)

beano said:


> If you did well in class you will do well on the test.
> 
> just dont overthink the question.



Actually that is not necessarily true.  How does he know that he was in a quality program?  If it was a quality program then you are right, but sadly there are more non -quality courses than quality.  The student is not a good one to ask as they don't know any better as they are new to EMS.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 2, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Actually that is not necessarily true.  How does he know that he was in a quality program?  If it was a quality program then you are right, but sadly there are more non -quality courses than quality.  The student is not a good one to ask as they don't know any better as they are new to EMS.



Partly agreed. I know students that have gotten 95-97% in the class but did not pass NR the first time (and that is at a quality program). 

But then on the flip side I have known students who have scored 80% in the class (the minimum grade to pass at my college) who have passed NR.


----------



## hogwiley (Dec 3, 2012)

The NREMT is a tricky test, but I dont know that I would call it difficult. Its hard to know how you did aside from whether you passed or failed. So many of the questions have what I would call the least bad answer, as very often none of the choices given are the first thing I would have done in the scenarios given. I passed it the first time and then when I took it again to recertify with the National registry a couple years later. 

I found the practical skills exam and my class written exam to be far more difficult, but I understand that varies a lot depending on the program. My school was obessed with everyone passing the NREMT the first time so I think they intentionally tried to weed out people they thought would fail. Most schools probably dont do this.


----------



## Danielsperry (Dec 3, 2012)

ArrowGrad02 said:


> When I took my NR test, I was given a blank piece of paper and a pencil.  I was insructed that once the test started, that I was allowed to write whatever on this paper that I wanted.  So, I wrote all the acronyms and shortcuts that I could memorize. SAMPLE, OPQRST, DCAP-BTLS, ABC's, PPE, scene safety first and so on.  It helped me a lot!  And I hope it helps you as well!  Good luck!



I did this approach too and it helped so much! I hope they provide that option at every test location. 

EMT Detroit, If you decide to study for a week or two after graduating the class, make sure you don't let anyone distract you! This is a career stepping stone. Put a mini fridge in your room and barricade the door. If your significant other complains, threaten him or her you will work at Taco Bell for life if you don't get this done (believe me it works).  

This is your December to get it done. Good luck!


----------



## detroit EMT (Dec 6, 2012)

*thanks guys*

thanks for all the advice. And in our program we have to of had an 80% to pass the class. My final total grade was 92%. I'm passing all of the NREMT practice questions i spent $160 on practice books, apps, and online questions. I'm feeling confident but not confident.


----------



## Achilles (Dec 6, 2012)

detroit EMT said:


> thanks for all the advice. And in our program we have to of had an 80% to pass the class. My final total grade was 92%. I'm passing all of the NREMT practice questions i spent $160 on practice books, apps, and online questions. I'm feeling confident but not confident.



What school?


----------



## elmrm1889 (Dec 6, 2012)

The best thing you can do is take it as soon as you can. I waited a few weeks to schedule my exam and had to wait an additional month. 

The exam itself is fairly easy. If you passed the class you can pass the exam. Just don't over-think the answer or read into the question. They will trip you up. 

To help me prepare for the exam I purchased the Cliff-Notes NREMT Exam Cram Plan. Really helped.


----------

